# Mitts and Merrill chipper



## sisco (Mar 8, 2012)

One of my old tree buddies got sick and past away last july and I got his Mitts and Merrill chipper. He had alway doctored it up. I know he replaced the motor because the original was blown up. However he replaced it with a 4 cylinder Continental engine and it seems underpowered. I think this is a mid 70s to early 80s machine. It has a large drum and several staggered blades and actually chips like a self feeder. I dont have much experience with the M&M machine. Were the decent? If they were Id like to find a used 6cy ford engine/clutch assy to put this back right. Or if the bell housing for this continental would accept a different motor or an adapter to make it fit. Something. Any ideas?


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 10, 2012)

A buddy of mine runs an old '72 M&M it has a 300 ford industrial 6 and a auto matic style PTO, he likes it and the staggered knives seem to take the brush in a little slower allowing for longer limbs, but even with the 300 6 cyl it is still a brush chipper, can take short 3ft sections of 5-6" stuff but like my 1600 it is designed for trim crews so not sure that the bigger eng will get the bang you want, sharp knives are a must, HP wont make up for dull knives, all the chunk and duck type chippers are made for fast intake of small brush and they will do that fast,
Paul


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 10, 2012)

*4.9 ford*

Saw this don't know how far you are from there

Ford Industrial Chipper Motor $1200/obo

Paul


----------



## sisco (Mar 12, 2012)

That what Im looking for. Thanks Paul


----------



## allamerican (May 22, 2013)

Old post I know. But I have what I believe is a mitts and merrill chipper. It has the ford 300 motor on it, adjustable chute. Im trying to find knives for it. The knive measure 11-7/8ths. I only measured the length of them. There are 4 of them. The chipper is from 70-to maybe very early 80s. What Im asking is does your chipper have four 11-7/8ths long knives? And where can I get them? Thanks


----------



## gdavis24 (May 30, 2013)

Chipper knives sold by: Zenith cutter, baileys, TSK grinding, Wesspur, Global equipment exporters.


----------



## allamerican (May 31, 2013)

thank you. One more question. Do you know what size allen wrench I need to remove the chipper blades? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lostcoastland (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes, i would like to know about the ALLEN KEY size AND where to get new bolts.........3 years later..I'm sure it can be woken up again as these are great chippers... I have heard Karl Kummerling is the main supplier...I'm about to look them up. I need new allen bolts as i have a whole bunch that are stripped. maybe someone knows another place to get em or the size and a supplier. I would like to have them in advance so minimal down time with the chipper...i'm gonna have to weld bolts onto the stripped out heads to get em out...


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 18, 2016)

I buy bolts from Bolt Depot. I think the Allen is a 3/8th but its been a while since I've worked on one.


----------



## craneguy1 (Apr 10, 2016)

K.k. has been out of business for quite a few years now...


----------



## Eq Broker (Apr 12, 2016)

I carry many bolts for countersunk blades. I need to know the length and diameter of the bolts you have. Please contact me at the number below.

Thanks!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------

